# Debbie reynolds



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

BREAKING: Actress Debbie Reynolds has just died at 84 years old, according to the Associated Press.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I never knew she was the other woman, who also died this week's mother till now .


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Death by heartbreak.

Debbie Reynolds couldn't bear living without her beloved daughter, Carrie Fisher.

"I want to be with Carrie" were her last words, uttered one day after Carrie's death, and then she herself died.

RIP Debbie Reynolds. You will always be forever young, singing "Tammy" for me.


----------

